# Storify Launches an iPad App for Social Media Storytelling



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Storify, so was pleasantly surprised when I heard they're bringing it to the iPad. Going by the glimpses in the following video it looks like they've got a nice little app on their hands and one that goes some way to changing the perception of tablets from being primarily about consuming to include creation too.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

Pics taken on the iPad's squinty camera aren't going to look too good.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Pics taken on the iPad's squinty camera aren't going to look too good.


Now you are just being mean to Kid-Eternity.  You don't have to use pictures taken with the iPad itself.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Pics taken on the iPad's squinty camera aren't going to look too good.


 
Er ok, you do know that you drag and drop pics from around the web amongst other content into your stream right?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Now you are just being mean to Kid-Eternity.  You don't have to use pictures taken with the iPad itself.


Well, it's good for half creating content then


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Now you are just being mean to Kid-Eternity.  You don't have to use pictures taken with the iPad itself.


 
I don't think he knows what Storify is tbh.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I don't think he knows what Storify is tbh.


Yes, I do thanks.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 22, 2012)

It's a bit wanky to call it a "storytelling app" tbf.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's a bit wanky to call it a "storytelling app" tbf.


I think I'd turn down an invitation to an evening of social media storytelling, as relayed through an iPad. It sounds like a load of fucking wank.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I think I'd turn down an invitation to an evening of social media storytelling, as relayed through an iPad. It sounds like a load of fucking wank.


Even I would probably turn that down. Unless there were free drinks. I'm just allergic to people using "storytelling" as a buzzword I suppose. I thought it had mostly died out in the 90s.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Even I would probably turn that down. Unless there were free drinks. I'm just allergic to people using "storytelling" as a buzzword I suppose. I thought it had mostly died out in the 90s.


I think we've both missed the memebus.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty good review of the app on the ever excellent MacStories (one of the few Apple blogs worth reading regularly I've found):



> Storify is an interesting service. Per se, Storify isn’t strictly focused on allowing you to create original content (images, text, or a combination of both) that you can share with your friends; rather, Storify is a curation tool that, among other services, leverages Twitter and the openness of the web to let you create “social stories” based off elements shared _by_ people you follow, or just about anyone else on the Internet. Storify wants to tell stories by “curating social media”. I have covered the topic of curation — especially Twitter curation — several times on MacStories, and I recently mentioned Storify in my *review of Tweet Library*, an iOS app by Manton Reece that enables you to create collections of tweets for future reference. As I detailed in the article, Storify integration in Tweet Library means you can easily collect tweets from a variety of sources (people you follow, Twitter lists, favorite tweets — Tweet Library does a great job at breaking up Twitter sections in neatly organized “sources” panels) and publish them online as a bundle on Storify. The first official Storify iPad app, however, brings the full feature set of Storify (or at least the majority of its online functionalities) to the tablet, mirroring the web counterpart available at storify.com to allow you to create visually rich social stories that go beyond collecting data from Twitter.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I think I'd turn down an invitation to an evening of social media storytelling, as relayed through an iPad. It sounds like a load of fucking wank.


 
LOL! You REALLY don't get this at all.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL! You REALLY don't get this at all.


Fridgemagnet said exactly the same thing.
Strange how you didn't LOL him, isn't it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2012)

I read it as he was replying to your stupidity so figured addressing the cause was a better idea. Many thanks for yet another troll btw...


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I read it as he was replying to your stupidity so figured addressing the cause was a better idea. Many thanks for yet another troll btw...


For the last time in the hope that it sinks in: failing to wildly enthuse about every Apple-related product you post up about is not 'trolling.' It's simply expressing a relevant opinion about the topic under discussion. That's what boards are for: someone says something, and posters offer their own opinions about it.


----------

